
Apple Watch Fall Detection credited with saving unresponsive Arizona man - oss42
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/06/05/apple-watch-fall-detection-credited-with-saving-unresponsive-arizona-man
======
14
This tech is not new but it is new to have it integrated into common tech many
people use and it appears to be free. This could literally disrupt an entire
industry. Life line services the "help I've fallen but I can't get up"
companies I see in my daily job collecting a monthly fee to wait for the
customer to push a button could see this take a big part of their customers if
people catch on. Very cool.

